# [EVDL] iPad to monitor Lithiumate BMS: it works!



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes! I have long searched for it and now I finally found the solution! 
I want to use my iPad or iPhone to monitor my Elithion Lithiumate BMS so I don't need to use my laptop while (test) driving.

I now have successfully tested the latest version of the Get Console apps for both iPhone and iPad.

In order to make this work you need:
- obviously a Lithiumate BMS
- obviously an iPad or iPhone
- the latest Get Console app from the Apple App Store
- the special Redpark C2-RJ45 cable for iPhone/iPad
- a RJ45-to-serial DB9M adapter (DB9 male or DE9 male)

It works! 
No more laptop needed, just use iPhone or iPad to monitor your Lithiumate system! 
Also the on-screen iPhone/iPad touch keyboard can be used to control your Lithiumate!

And it gets even better: you have the ability to do remote access from any location via the Internet by settting up a web sharing session !

No jailbreaking needed!

Settings:
19200 Baud
Flow control Xon Xoff
Parity None
Stop bit 1
Bits 8

//Martijn

http://www.electricvolvo.com/EN/EN/html



-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120324/efed7d6b/attachment.html 
-------------- next part --------------
A non-text attachment was scrubbed...
Name: IMG_1262.JPG
Type: image/jpg
Size: 213640 bytes
Desc: not available
Url : http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120324/efed7d6b/attachment.JPG 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120324/efed7d6b/attachment-0001.html 
-------------- next part --------------
A non-text attachment was scrubbed...
Name: IMG_1256.PNG
Type: image/png
Size: 101807 bytes
Desc: not available
Url : http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120324/efed7d6b/attachment.PNG 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120324/efed7d6b/attachment-0002.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Martijn,
Nice to see a fellow Dutchman execute such a nice classic car
in a quality electric drivetrain and taking care to start
with a vehicle you love (because you may drive it for many
years) and also to restore the entire donor car.
When I look at the locations where you had the work done
then you must be living close to where I used to stay for
7 years - in Enschede. My solar roof can still be found on
the house where I lived over there...

Have fun touring around in the ElectricVolvo!

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Martijn Hendriks
Sent: Sunday, March 25, 2012 1:59 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] iPad to monitor Lithiumate BMS: it works!

Yes! I have long searched for it and now I finally found the solution! 
I want to use my iPad or iPhone to monitor my Elithion Lithiumate BMS so
I don't need to use my laptop while (test) driving.

I now have successfully tested the latest version of the Get Console
apps for both iPhone and iPad.

In order to make this work you need:
- obviously a Lithiumate BMS
- obviously an iPad or iPhone
- the latest Get Console app from the Apple App Store
- the special Redpark C2-RJ45 cable for iPhone/iPad
- a RJ45-to-serial DB9M adapter (DB9 male or DE9 male)

It works! 
No more laptop needed, just use iPhone or iPad to monitor your
Lithiumate system!  Also the on-screen iPhone/iPad touch keyboard can
be used to control your Lithiumate!

And it gets even better: you have the ability to do remote access from
any location via the Internet by settting up a web sharing session !

No jailbreaking needed!

Settings:
19200 Baud
Flow control Xon Xoff
Parity None
Stop bit 1
Bits 8

//Martijn

http://www.electricvolvo.com/EN/EN/html



-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120324/efed7d6b/a
ttachment.html
-------------- next part --------------
A non-text attachment was scrubbed...
Name: IMG_1262.JPG
Type: image/jpg
Size: 213640 bytes
Desc: not available
Url :
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120324/efed7d6b/a
ttachment.JPG
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120324/efed7d6b/a
ttachment-0001.html
-------------- next part --------------
A non-text attachment was scrubbed...
Name: IMG_1256.PNG
Type: image/png
Size: 101807 bytes
Desc: not available
Url :
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120324/efed7d6b/a
ttachment.PNG
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120324/efed7d6b/a
ttachment-0002.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Martijn and welcome!

If you haven't yet added your EV to the photo album, please consider 
visiting evalbum.com and doing so when you have some time. That way, your 
work can inspire and inform others.

Thanks,

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" and "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

